# Can I get a signed build of graphics-hook32.dll



## Lu Gong (Sep 8, 2017)

I made some change to DirectX capture and wanted to test it with the game I play. However I found the anti-hacking program (specifically XignCode3) of the game detects it as hack. Can I get a signed build of graphics-hook32.dll (github)? I have also sent emails to Jim but got no reply -_-


----------



## Osiris (Sep 8, 2017)

No, get your own code signing certificate and sign it.


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 8, 2017)

https://github.com/iceb0y/obs-studi...n-capture/graphics-hook/d3d9-capture.cpp#L651

Yeah, no.


----------



## Jim (Sep 8, 2017)

I cannot and will not sign someone else's library.  I do not say that out of offense or ill intent -- I say it because it goes against the purpose of having code signing.

If you have a change that you want to use with programs that have anti-cheat, you will need to get code signing for yourself and petition the anti-cheat organizations for whitelisting.


----------



## Lu Gong (Sep 8, 2017)

It's much harder to make this into mainline code. Maybe I'll try to do some of them (such as creating the backbuffer after present). But some of them cannot get into mainline (such as not rehooking every 40ms). All of these is to lower the latency affect of gameplay while streaming. btw the d3d9 code is here.


----------



## Jim (Sep 8, 2017)

If you have a change that you want to propose to the main project in order to improve it, that is always fine -- submitting a pull request for example in order to improve the project as a whole.

I realize it's frustrating, however I hope you understand my position:  code signing someone else's code would compromise the trust between anti-cheat organizations and OBS.  That's something I just cannot do.


----------



## Lu Gong (Sep 8, 2017)

It's absolutely fine :)

Though I would assume a frame rate limiter that only works for dx9 will not be accepted. Maybe I'll need to work with some nasty memory hacks :)


----------

